# Left chest logos HELP!



## lawdog (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm having a real problem getting the left chest logo in the same spot on different size shirts. One of you old pros have to of came up with a better/easier way to do this. If it helps, I have a DTG Kiosk 2


----------



## akaratemom (Feb 20, 2007)

We always load the shirt centered on the platten, approx three fingers down from the neckline. I send the image usually 2 inches off center. You still have to adjust for small and 2x or larger to get them right. It will also depend on the width of your pocket image. Trial and error, make notes to remember what works well. If you always center the shirt and note what works, it should print in the same place all the time. 

If you have a pocket shirt, we tape a piece of mouse pad to the platten and load the shirt with the pocket butted up against the mouse pad and always put the side of the pocket lined up with the platten. Again, trail and error and notes to yourself.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I always use a tool invented by a forum member Tee Square It . This tool helped me and is worth investing in for anyone in this business. ....JB


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I use the sleeve platen or the pocket platen, I get it in the same place everytime


----------



## promolady (Apr 3, 2007)

Here is a cheap way out that works great for me....
I have the metal 2 piece youth platens. I take the square piece that holds the shirt in place and put it aside. Turn the platen upside down put the shirt pocket in the center just off the bottom edge. The bottom edge is the exact width of the pocket. I then use these clips I got from an embroidery company. They kinda look like the black clips that you use to hold papers together, but these have a little bit of curve to them so they stay outa the way of the print head. I then clip one on each side of the platen that turns down and wrap the shirt around and whala.. it works great. Nice straight print above the pocket every time...


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

The sleeve platen works really great for pockets as it is the exact width of the pocket and you can just load it on like normal and print. I can also do more then one at a time, by using 2 of them lined up next to each other


----------



## aldenski (Jan 9, 2008)

Another way is to draw some lines on your platten. One in the center, and then one 3.5" to the wearers left of the center line. These lines should be drawn vertically from the top of the platten to the bottom, and you only need to draw the lines on 1 platten. My printers use these lines to center images during set up. Simple line up the center lines on your design, (center reg marks, etc) to the center line or left chest line and lock it in. When printing chest prints, you will always be aligned up left to right. The height of the print is to be determined by your customer. Ladies don't like a chest print on or under the breast line. Some garments demand lower placement like raglan sweats, hooded t's, etc. You can mark tick marks on the platten for each size or style of garment if you want. By far the easiest way is to use targeting lasers. We have them and we love them but my guys still draw center lines on their plattens too.


----------

